# Weighing budgies



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi,
I have read that bird owners needs to have weighing scale to weigh their birds. Well can anyone please recommend me a good weighing scale that I can use for my budgies? I couldn't found any thread on this site about that topic in which users have given any suggestions about that. Can't wait to hear from y'all.
Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can buy any kitchen digital scale to weigh your bird.
There are many options both on-line (Amazon.com) or at stores such as Target, Walmart or kitchen supply stores.

Digital Kitchen Scales*


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

*Budgie weighing*

Thanks for your response. What should I look for when buying weighing scale? I read somewhere that make sure it has gram in measurement. What else if any other?
Thanks :001_smile:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's it, essentially  If there is one that has a shallow bowl to weigh things and not just a tray, that may be easier to keep the bird on it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The gram measurement is the most important.

If the scale simply has a flat surface, it is easy to use a plastic container to place your budgie in and weigh it that way.

That is how it is handled at many Avian Vets' offices.
Weigh the container first, then place the budgie in it and get the weight. 
Subtract the weight of the container and you'll have the correct weight for your budgie.*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought a Starfrit digital kitchen scale from Canadian Tire. I don't like to put them in a container so instead I have a little tray I place on top with a very small amount of millet in it. First I tare (make the scale read 0 with the tray and seed on it) then I let the budgies out of their cage. They go to eat the millet, I read the weights, everyone is happy. And hopefully not fat.


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks all  I really appreciate it.


----------

